# General > PC & Console Gaming >  Deep scratch on Xbox 360 games.

## 2little2late

My son has scratched a couple of his xbox 360 games. The console was accidentally knocked with the game playing, the disc then became loose inside the drawer of the console and spinning round quite violently. There is now a scratch on the outer circumference of the data side of the disc. The disc cannot be read, thus the game no longer plays. Can the scratch be removed safely and the game be able to be played again?.

----------


## angusk2

Game in Inverness offer a scratch removal service not sure if it will remove this type of scratch tho.best keeping the 360 horizontal to avoid this happening.i once had it happen to Call of Duty modern Warfare and it was only a few hours old!!Could have killed the son I swear lol.

----------


## Vistravi

Had similar problem with Juiced 2 when it first came out, paid £37.99!! Most I've ever paid for a new release that wasn't limited edition, anyway, ring scratch is fatal, in my case and a few other people the game becomes unusable. The only way I can think to get round the problem is to borrow someone else's copy, install to hard drive and hope the required sections of the disc are still intact. Also used as a halo 3 fix for a friend of mine (his disc had a big crack through it and this worked).

----------


## Rottie

If it's not too bad a scratch try polishing disc with T-Cut but don't use to much....worked on some of our scratched discs

----------


## Loraine

Or use this service: http://www.scratch-free.co.uk/
It's a new business just set up, based in Forss. Simply post your disc out to them, they repair it and send it back for a very reasonable price!  :Grin:

----------


## 2little2late

Thanks, they have been in touch with me.

----------

